# Plastic Gears



## mfaith (Jul 28, 2017)

A little too aggressive with the fly cutter on my G0759. Broke 3 teeth and stripped the inside of the gear. I'm greatful it's plastic. Only a $10 lesson.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyM (Jul 28, 2017)

When posting pictures using Tapatalk please use the procedure in the following link. The rest of the forum can not view your pic as you have posted it.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-to-post-photos-from-tap-a-talk.55947/


----------



## tq60 (Jul 28, 2017)

Buy 4...
If you did it once you will do it again.. 

And at some point part not readily available.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 29, 2017)

they are a metric modulus gear and similar gearing will be available for decades to come


----------



## tq60 (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes but maybe not that will fit or for 10 bucks...

Factory part is easy drop in where something else may not have correct center and likely more cost.

But may be better and not plastic.

But the plastic broke....what is next touching part and is it better that this gear broke than something else?

Cheap is one thing but having a safety valve is good too just like a fuse reduces damage from short on a wire the plastic gives way to avoid damage to something else.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## mfaith (Jul 30, 2017)

RandyM said:


> When posting pictures using Tapatalk please use the procedure in the following link. The rest of the forum can not view your pic as you have posted it.
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-to-post-photos-from-tap-a-talk.55947/


Will do. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------



## external power (Aug 10, 2017)

I have a G0704 with a plastic gear in it and ordered two spares right off the bat, As I know I'll probably need them.

Doug


----------

